# Rosebush Slate Quarry, Pembrokeshire, May 2013



## PCWOX (May 31, 2013)

History borrowed
These quarries form a group of four substantial workings on the western slope of a spur to the south-west of Foelcwmcerwyn, immediately north of Rosebush village, at NGR SN079301. They comprise two quarries, Bellstone to the north and Rosebush to the south, each originally having their own dressing floors and tramway systems. Within each quarry there are two major working areas, and a number of small trials; and each of the major workings exhibits a different stage of development.
Of the two quarries, Bellstone was the first to be opened up. Originally known as the Prescelly Quarry it was first worked in December 1825. By 1840 it had expanded to such an extent that it was necessary to divert the track, running north below the quarries to Bwlch Pennant, which was being overrun by the spoilheaps. Working continued intermittently to the 1860s when the name Bellstone was first used, and on a more intensive level through the 1870s and 80s when it had the benefit of the railway built to serve the Rosebush Quarry. The last company to work Bellstone was dissolved in 1891.
Rosebush Quarry had commenced operating by 1842 and was developed extensively from the 1860s onwards. The lessee of the quarry was instrumental in the construction of the railway from Clynderwen, through Maenclochog, to the site in the 1870s; and the working peak probably came in the years immediately after its opening in 1876. The development of the settlement of Rosebush, with its terrace of cottages and manager's house, also dates from this period. Intermittent working then followed through to the end of the century. The railway subsequently became part of the North Pembrokeshire line to Fishguard, and the railway buildings remained in use for a number of years after the closure of the quarry.
Visited with a non member (my brother)






















This pool is very popular with wild swimmers


















Sadly, no waders, would like to have seen how far this stretched...


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 1, 2013)

Great photos thanks for sharing.


----------



## borntobemild (Jun 4, 2013)

Nice pics. Been there a few times and never managed to locate the mine entrance. 

The whole quarry, and adjacent railway, cottages and pub looks like a film set.

Quite a spooky place on a grey misty day.


----------

